
Kubernetes/OpenShift Hype or Future - ggreen
Hello together,<p>i am working in a 50 manstrong IT-Team at a german company. I started my career as linuxadmin 10 years ago and now i have the chance to switchover to k8s&#x2F;ocp on the basis of a new project. Containertechnology is really new to me, but i like, at least what i have seen so far.
The majority of my business colleagues believes that all the k8s and dockerstuff is just a hype, gone away in short time. I think the step in this direction is a revolution like going from baremetal to virtual machines.
So, what do you think: K8s&#x2F;OCP&#x2F;Docker - Hype or Future?<p>kind regards
ggreen
======
n42
Establish your requirements, research the pros and cons of this solution,
weigh them against other solutions, have a dicussion with your team. The
popularity of a solution should have no bearing on your decision other than
support and community; ignore hype and focus on core value add (or lack of)

Kubernetes will not go away soon. You might see less articles on the front
page of Hacker News as the honeymoon phase dies down. Eventually we will see
the “why we switched away from kubernetes” articles. This happens with all big
tech

At the end of the day if it was all “hype”, it doesn’t matter, as long as it
works for your team

